# Das Wort "Scheiße" ist hier leider offensichtlich x1



## armin (14 Nov. 2009)




----------



## Stefan24100 (14 Nov. 2009)

rofl2 

lol9


----------



## General (15 Nov. 2009)

Hoffentlich war seine Frau nicht dabei


----------



## Q (16 Nov. 2009)

lol6


----------



## xxsurfer (22 Dez. 2009)

....das ist ja mal ein beschießenes Bild :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (22 Dez. 2009)

xxsurfer schrieb:


> ....das ist ja mal ein beschießenes Bild :thumbup:



Kann man wohl laut sagen.
:thx:


----------



## AMUN (22 Dez. 2009)

Echt Kacke lol8


----------



## flr21 (4 Mai 2010)

dumm gelaufen


----------

